# Cory catfish?



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,

I have a few questions:

1. Can cory catfish live with a male betta?

2. Do they school, and if so what is the minimum?

3. What is the maximum (including the betta) that can be in a 3.5 gallon tank?

4. What do they eat?

Thanks,
AquaticGhosts :smile2:


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok, thanks. I think I am just going to stick with the betta, but if I ever upgrade I can look into it again.


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

It doesn't have anything to do with you, I just recently got the 3.5 gallon (my first tank) and I don't feel ready to upgrade just for the cories. Maybe another time! 

That's so cool! Good luck!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A 3.5 is entirely too small for any other tank mates other than a snail. You might enjoy a couple of Assassin Snails. They are quite small and will help eat leftover food.

Some general tips for future should you get a larger tank: 

1. Any shoaling species such as Cory should be kept in shoals of at a bare minimum of six; any fewer and they can succumb to stress and you won't enjoy their natural interaction with their environment.

2. There is more than bioload to consider when stocking a tank. For instance, swim room and which level a species occupies. For most shoaling species you need a minimum 10 gallon tank to allow for the proper shoal size and for the amount of space they need to swim. That is why long tanks are better than tall.

You are wise to wait on tank mates (other than a small snail or two); it's best to become familiar with one species and its needs before learning about another. If at some point you upgrade to a 10 gallon, a shoal of Cory and Ember Tetra with a Betta is one of my favorites.

Edit: Even though many use the terms interchangeably, there's a difference between shoaling and schooling fish. "Schools" synchronize swim 24/7 and are most often saltwater species. "Shoals" are groups of fish that are comfortable leaving the shoal but occasionally join up in times of stress or danger or just for the heck of it.


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. That's very helpful! 

I had always wondered why people used the term shoal. Good to know!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

AquaticGhosts said:


> <<snip>>
> 
> I had always wondered why people used the term shoal. Good to know!


Now you can impress your fishy friends.


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)




----------

